# Alarm System trouble E38



## dragonmcs (May 11, 2008)

My alarm system has started going off frequently. Usually within 10 minutes of arming it. Is it a sensor? Bad battery? or???? Any information or common experience would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Here is a good post from "Q" on this topic:



> *E38 Alarm triggers for no reason.*
> 
> 1. A failing battery or one with low voltage can cause the alarm to go off. The alarm siren has its own rechargeable battery and if the voltage drops on the car's battery...it will no longer recharge the siren's battery. Thus when the siren thinks that the drop in voltage is someone's attempt at disconnecting the battery...the siren will go off.
> 
> ...


----------

